# more shakes than meals?



## fench (Aug 4, 2013)

im aware that taking a shake is no substitute for a real meal and proper food an that they should be used only to add to a good diet to increase calories an get all the protein needed.

At weekends mainly my diet goes completley off track. i wake up late i dont cook my food for the day like i do on weekdays, i go out for food an generally eat what i like. with doing this if i were to take 5 shakes of my massgainer which contains around 32g protein, 28g carbs and 9g fat. would me taking so many shakes be ok?

on random days where i dont think ive ate enough would it be fine to just take extra shakes when i can to up my protein an calories to what i need to put size on?

thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For the day or two a week. No problem.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

there is no 'Law' as such stating that you cant do it all the time, it's just the general well being of your body, i'd rather stuff my face with food, but for a week or so last year i live of shakes because i was fairly ill, had all the nutrients i needed so they will work.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Do what ever you have to to get them calories in, if the human digestive system was designed for liquid only intake you could get all your nutrients from shakes no problem it would be boring as hell but possible, as it's not though as long as its not every day it's fine


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

if your a hard gainer then the more the better imo im trying to get my training partner to do the same as his diet is shocking and just doesnt seem to listen when i tell him he thinks hell get big eating pizza and chips lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I reckon so..

It's certainly no worse than me eating chicken and rice all day lol

Plus those shakes are tiny, what are they? 300 calories? 5 of them isn't even half of most people's daily intake.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

At my last company I worked for, being on my feet for 8-12 hrs ED and only 40 mins break, I would down 3-4 shakes of homemade weight gainer - Oats/Protein powder/Milk or Olive oil and cocoa. I put on a very clean 10lbs in that year.

Whoever says shakes are a con and solid/cooked food is far superior is talking b0llox.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Cronus said:


> At my last company I worked for, being on my feet for 8-12 hrs ED and only 40 mins break, I would down 3-4 shakes of homemade weight gainer - Oats/Protein powder/Milk or Olive oil and cocoa. I put on a very clean 10lbs in that year.
> 
> *Whoever says shakes are a con and solid/cooked food is far superior is talking b0llox.*


My sentiments exactly tbh.

If enough people spout the same thing, enough people then believe it as gospel.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

fench said:


> im aware that taking a shake is no substitute for a real meal and proper food an that they should be used only to add to a good diet to increase calories an get all the protein needed.
> 
> At weekends mainly my diet goes completley off track. i wake up late i dont cook my food for the day like i do on weekdays, i go out for food an generally eat what i like. with doing this if i were to take 5 shakes of my massgainer which contains around 32g protein, 28g carbs and 9g fat. would me taking so many shakes be ok?
> 
> ...


5 shakes could lead to some truly explosive diarrhoea !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think the number of shakes is the problem, it's the nutrition of the diet as a whole that becomes a problem. If bought weight gainers make up a large majority of your diet, then in all likelihood you'll be deficient in certain know and unknown nutrients that are necessary for optimum physiological health. However, if you were making the 'shakes' yourself, then you can accommodate a wide variety of nutrients that might cover your needs.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> I don't think the number of shakes is the problem, it's the nutrition of the diet as a whole that becomes a problem. If bought weight gainers make up a large majority of your diet, then in all likelihood you'll be deficient in certain know and unknown nutrients that are necessary for optimum physiological health. However, if you were making the 'shakes' yourself, then you can accommodate a wide variety of nutrients that might cover your needs.


The same can be said for people who eat a lot of 'food' but with little variety... ie, chicken, rice and cottage cheese day in day out.

(I know you know that... just making the point)

Then again the body is an amassing thing... when you see people on freaky eaters who've lived off quavers for the last 10 years you do wonder lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

2004mark said:


> The same can be said for people who eat a lot of 'food' but with little variety... ie, chicken, rice and cottage cheese day in day out.
> 
> (I know you know that... just making the point)
> 
> Then again the body is an amassing thing... when you see people on freaky eaters who've lived off quavers for the last 10 years you do wonder lol


Exactly, Keto diet comes first to mind. I have no problem incorporating shakes, but luckily my circumstances have changed this year with my current position. I'm more flexible and able to work around my meals. I now more or less have 5 solid meals a day, with just 2 scoops of whey in the morning with oats.


----------



## fench (Aug 4, 2013)

the severe diarrohea is fine to put up with aslong as im getting the gains im after haha

and yeah im aware that i wont be gettin all the nutrients and everything i should be getting from all my foods but ill still be taking in enough protein/carbs/fats.

if i have eggs/oats/fruit/veg and some chicken also in the day with my fish oils and multi vit it could make up for this?


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

My main source of protein is from whey. Have been doing this year's and have one solid Meal after my workout. It's easy on the digestive system and cheap n convenient whilst on the move, saves so much time in food prep. Add things like nut butters And carbs also makes it easy to track macros. Not saying it's better then conventional diets but I've not noticed any change in performance or health


----------



## fench (Aug 4, 2013)

r_richson said:


> My main source of protein is from whey. Have been doing this year's and have one solid Meal after my workout. It's easy on the digestive system and cheap n convenient whilst on the move, saves so much time in food prep. Add things like nut butters And carbs also makes it easy to track macros. Not saying it's better then conventional diets but I've not noticed any change in performance or health


well that settles it. Your size an main source is from shakes I'm sold. I'm gonna up the amount of shakes I'm taking an hope to see some more gains in the future cheers bro


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> My sentiments exactly tbh.
> 
> If enough people spout the same thing, enough people then believe it as gospel.


Yep shakes are fine, aslong as you make your own i say. living off a otc weight gainer is no good. whey, oats and maybe pb/evoo


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

have a few pints of milk a day mate on days you dont get your nutrition.

think whole milk 1 pint is 350cals, 16g protein, 23g carbs, 20g fat


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Having the shakes is fine your body doesn't go ooo shake can't digest that but ooo yes that bit if steak is fine. Nutrients are nutrients.

But from a well being side of things i personal couldn't handle the ****s.


----------



## fench (Aug 4, 2013)

if it gets me the size i need then i dont mind haha


----------

